# ADV juice



## Silver (30/3/19)

What do you look for in an ADV juice?
By this I mean a juice that you can vape all day every day for a long time?

(Not only referring to one juice, but you could have multiple ADVs that you like a lot and rotate between)

Is it the *flavour *only?
*Strong / subtle *?
Any particular profiles that are ADV potential? Any that aren't?

What about *price*?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/3/19)

I need a more subtle flavour for an adv, and for the moment it is tobaccos. If the profile is too strong, I get tired of it a lot faster.

I use the stronger profiles as in betweeners and treats for myself to keep me going. I like to try all of the profiles equally, no real preference although the bakery in winter is a winner and is more prevalent at that time, same as fruits with ice in summer. So it’s mix and match on a daily basis.

I also don’t think that there is a profile that can be excluded as an adv as different things matter to different people. Some may enjoy more in your face flavour, and others don’t. Some only like bakeries or puddings or fruit, and others that cannot vape a certain profile at all.

I diy so price doesn’t really feature as much as someone that buys all the time, but I do spoil myself with a bottle or two of juices that I have come to like on my journey ever so often.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (31/3/19)

Thanks @Room Fogger , interesting and good comments

For me its all about the *flavour*. If I like the flavour a lot then it can become an ADV juice. It has to be natural tasting. If I pick up synthetic tastes then there is no chance. Then its about being tantalised and wanting more. I guess the fine balance of enough flavour versus not too much. If its too much flavour and in your face it can be nice if you like it - but I am the same as you I tend to get tired of those most times. For me it helps if its a bit more subtle - so you want more. Also great if you pick up slightly different flavours at different times or on different puffs. Keeps it intriguing.

I am a tobacco and fruity menthol lover. My ADVs are mostly those. I dont have a bakery or pudding ADV. I try to vape all profiles though from time to time. 

For me, I like the *tobaccoes *for throat hit, so I like them stronger and mainly in MTL mode where the throat hit is punchy as you take a drag. 

*Fruity menthols* I find are refreshing. As long as I like the fruity part then its up to the menthol to do the refreshing. I have my own menthol ready for adding if there's not enough cool factor 

My ADVs are quite ancient now. Its strange, once I've "locked on" to a juice in a particular setup and gotten the device perfectly paired with the juice, it tends to stay in there for a long time. Some would say they would get bored of the juice, but I have several such setups with different juices, so I don't tire of them. I just crave them if I haven't vaped them for a while. 

There are some times when I look at the available setups loaded and ready and think to myself, "I know these so well, I need to try something different". But that's why I am always trying new juices when I can. If one really emerges as an ADV winner, then I will start the process of pairing it with the right device and tweaking the setup to get the vape to perfection - for me. That can take time though. Sometimes I get lazy and that process stops and I just revert to my trusty ADV vapes. But occasionally I discover a new juice and emerge with a new "locked down" setup.

*Price *is also important. All my ADVs currently are store bought commercial juices. (I am dabbling occasionally with DIY but havent found an ADV yet... I hope to one day....) With some of them I get them in higher nic and dilute them with PG/VG and add menthol so they last much longer and are more cost effective. With the exception of Blackbird, my other ADVs are all local and reasonably priced. It does help my case that I don't vape my ADVs in "guzzler" equipment so I don't go through a lot of juice. I would say about 6-10ml per day.

The "ADV hunt" is one of the best parts about the vaping journey for me. I love trying out new juices when I have the time. It's like being in the game reserve, you never know what you're going to see around the next corner. As long as you're out there you're bound to get amazing surprises from time to time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (31/3/19)

I get tired of one flavour so I never ADV.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elmien (31/3/19)

I like icy fruits and bakery. Most of the time the fruity one is the one I am vaping on the most but when I am drinking coffee or after a meal, I prefer the bakery flavours. If I get a really good bakery flavour it will be my ADV until the obsession is over then I'm back to my normal routine. 

Some things that I avoid when it comes to liquid is the candy flavours. I am not a big sweet eater so I can't see myself vaping on those flavours. I also don't like cheesecake or any bakery or dessert with a lemon flavour, so those are also being avoided. I have never vaped on a tobacco flavour because I don't think I will like it. I never liked smoking plain cigarettes it was always menthol or sometimes cherry or grape. I want to try some custards. I love eating it so think it will be a good vape. Since I started with the DIY I am not so sure about this anymore because a lot of the recipes I have seen for custards have some type of cheesecake flavour in it and if that taste comes through too strong it will put me off.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruwaid (31/3/19)

Soho has been my mtl high nic ADV for a while now and about the only thing that I never get tired of and when I cant taste much others, Soho still tastes perfect! Straight up at 12% or I spice it up here n there as an example: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1148302/555 Soho Brûlée
Then theres fruity ice for DL and RDL hits.
desserts n sweets n bakery is a no no for me

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Soho has been my mtl high nic ADV for a while now and about the only thing that I never get tired of and when I cant taste much others, Soho still tastes perfect! Straight up at 12% or I spice it up here n there as an example: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1148302/555 Soho Brûlée
> Then theres fruity ice for DL and RDL hits.
> desserts n sweets n bakery is a no no for me



Great to hear @Ruwaid
I need to try that Soho!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Soho has been my mtl high nic ADV for a while now and about the only thing that I never get tired of and when I cant taste much others, Soho still tastes perfect! Straight up at 12% or I spice it up here n there as an example: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1148302/555 Soho Brûlée
> Then theres fruity ice for DL and RDL hits.
> desserts n sweets n bakery is a no no for me


Going to give this one a try @Ruwaid , the nuttiness is what I am after as well. I mix the Soho @10% now, went down to 7.5 but not nutty enough. Plenty flavour where I am now. So add another concentrate to the list, thanks for sharing the recipy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

